# Plain lye soap



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

My aunt just asked me if I could make her some plain lye soap/no goats milk to muse in her ringer washer. I was wondering what recipe I should use to do this? Could I use the walmart recipe and just use water instead of milk? Any suggestions on what would be the best bet. She wants me to cure it and then shred it so she can just throw handfuls into the washing machine.

.....and she wants to buy it....WOOT!! I figured when she asked me she was just wanting me to make her some to make her some...that tends to be a trend with her, but nope, she said she would pay me whatever I wanted...cool


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, you can use water..... if she wants to use it for laundry... set it on a calculator for 0 percent fat... 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In the other threads where we talk about 0% of superfat on the calculators? thesage.com etc.? That is what we use for laundry soap. I also don't bother with anything but 100% lard for it, but yes any recipe works. I put my 5X orange essential oil in it with some tea tree oil to cut grease but really to smell pretty  And yes you can just shred it up as long as she washes with super hot water, or at least dissolve the shreds in very hot water first. I prefer to make mine into a liquid (well a slurry). I have also tried adding the borox, baking soda and ...well darn can't even remember the last ingredient, but it didnt clean any better than the shreds alone. Vicki


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Thanks! She had a lady make her this shredded lye soap a long time ago, but she has since passed away. So, since I "make" soap...not very well lol...I am the one that is to make it!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you'll do just fine


----------

